# Saltire Stables - Cost/Anyone used



## kazg07 (6 September 2013)

Hi 

Am in the process of looking into having stables built at my new property.  I have had quotes from Saltire Stables for a stable block and also a mini - barn.  I have decided that i would like the mini - barn option.  Just wondered if anyone has this and what their thoughts are as to price, quality etc.  They do not appear to be the cheapest although i appreciate that you often get what you pay for but i do want something that will stand the test of time and the elements ! I have just had a quote for the concrete base and drains which was a little more than i expected at almost £5000! Do others think this is a lot as i really dont know as have never had to build anything before.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (6 September 2013)

try FarmPlus although they won't be much/any cheaper especially when you factor in delivery. I am very impressed with Saltires customer service at, although am only in the process of getting quotes so far. Their reputation on here is very good and they know about Scottish weather. I used to rent a Farmplus barn and that was a good building as well. Unfortunately, building barns is an expensive business.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (6 September 2013)

OP I have a mini barn (5 years approx since built)  and also a field shelter (just put up) both by Saltire. 

I am in Aberdeenshire, you're v welcome to come and have a look at them if that would help if you're close enough. The mini barn is brilliant and the best decision I ever made! The horses love it )))

Farmplus are good I think but specialise more in open fronted hay barns, we have considered getting one of them in future as current hay barn is due to be part of house eventually! 

Altho not the cheapest they (Saltire) do quite good discount and free upgrades if you then order something else in the future. 

Base wise I would say if a good spec that's probably about right. Ours cost about 10k but that's cos we had to build on a slope so it turned into a major civil engineering project!!!


----------



## MagicMelon (6 September 2013)

OP, I could give you details of a joiner who specialises in stabling.  He's about to start building ours next month


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (8 September 2013)

How strange OP seems to have gone quiet, posted and disappeared! Hopefully they have seen the responses to their question...


----------



## kazg07 (11 September 2013)

Hi there

Thanks everyone for responses.  I wasnt being rude just havent had a chance to get on the computer again as have had rather a lot going on ! Thanks for offer of looking at your one. I am based beside Peterhead.  Am thinking i will go with saltire on the mini barn but just wanted to hear from others who have the building and am glad to hear that you are happy with yours !!


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (11 September 2013)

Hurrah!! the mini barn club grows  

NB recommend the option of the windows inside the exterior openings, it means if (when) you get an Aberdeenshire special gale you can shut it but horse can still see out )

Didn't think you were being rude BTW at all, just hoped you would see the answers ))


----------



## kazg07 (11 September 2013)

Thanks thats actually a very good idea and i will mention it to the guy.  Think i am just having the 3 stables with one slightly larger than the rest for my big horse.  The rest is going to be open plan for storage etc and am going to have sliding door instead of the ones that open out( thought this would be better given our gales !)  : )


----------



## Jnhuk (16 September 2013)

My current block are Saltire Stables and about ten years old now. I would try and get the more robust ones if you can as my two big lads have caused some damage scratching/rubbing on them.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (16 September 2013)

kazg07 said:



			Thanks thats actually a very good idea and i will mention it to the guy.  Think i am just having the 3 stables with one slightly larger than the rest for my big horse.  The rest is going to be open plan for storage etc and am going to have sliding door instead of the ones that open out( thought this would be better given our gales !)  : )
		
Click to expand...

We did the same with the door, for the same reason! Still works fine 5 years in, doesn't stick on the runners or anything. 

Agree with JNHUK re beefing up components where you can, we upgraded the OSB boarding and had it full height, also had portal frame for flexibility and strength. We didn't have roof lights as we didn't want any potential weak points (not that they should be but just to be safe) as they would have involved areas with no sarking and we wanted whole roof lined with sarking. But we went for the exterior windows option with the exterior top doors so it's light enough even if you have to shut a window in a mega gale.


----------



## kazg07 (18 September 2013)

I would like to beef bits up where at all possible but am quite stupid when it comes to these things ! What is a portal frame and is that not what comes as standard?  What is the benefit of the additional sarking ? Sorry to ask think il ask them about these things tho !


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (18 September 2013)

kazg07 said:



			I would like to beef bits up where at all possible but am quite stupid when it comes to these things ! What is a portal frame and is that not what comes as standard?  What is the benefit of the additional sarking ? Sorry to ask think il ask them about these things tho !
		
Click to expand...

Ask away 
Portal frame means that the outside walls of the building support all of the structure of the roof and the interior is completely free space. This means that the stables are put in as partitioning but could be removed and the building used for any other purpose eg if you sold the property to someone not horsey they could use it as workshop or garage or something. It also means that if your horse is a big strong chap and likes to have a good rub, the ony thing they can damage/shift is an internal partition, it can't affect the structural integrity of the building. 

The extra depth and height of the interior boarding out means that the walls have extra rigidity as they are double walled - all the way up to the eaves and also stronger as the OSB board is thicker. Its also warmer and even more so if you (as we did as a DIY thing) add insulation between the boarding and outside wall. We have really really bad gales here so belt and braces required! Also I find that in the tack room which is only half height boarded, while this does mean there's a useful shelf, it does gather loads of dust whereas full height boarding prevents this. 

If you only have the standard half height boarding then above this the walls will have the waterproof membrane visible (dark green so quite smart) above this. 

Sarking is the lining of the roof with wooden boards underneath the onduline roof and waterproof membrane. It is usually OSB board (chipboard but with bigger flakes than chip board). It adds warmth and strength, ESP for an onduline roof which is much better installed with boarding underneath to prevent sagging. 

Hope this helps ))


----------



## kazg07 (20 September 2013)

Thanks for your very informative and easy to understand reply ! I have been in contact with Saltire about some of these things and think i am going for the portal frame option and also upgrading to the thicker interior boarding.  Its something im only going to do once(well at this address !) so think its important to get it right.
Thanks again for your advice : )


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (21 September 2013)

kazg07 said:



			Thanks for your very informative and easy to understand reply ! I have been in contact with Saltire about some of these things and think i am going for the portal frame option and also upgrading to the thicker interior boarding.  Its something im only going to do once(well at this address !) so think its important to get it right.
Thanks again for your advice : )
		
Click to expand...

I can guarantee you are going to love your barn....I'm still totally loved up with mine 5 years later and Im such a glutton for punishment I've painted the whole thing dark green with white stable doors, so smart but lots of work, just repainting it all now for the first time since doing it at the start! 

Enjoy it (and you won't regret the upgrades, you forget the money thing the instant it's up). X


----------



## debserofe (3 October 2013)

I am lucky and have a builder in the family - he built me a wooden stable block with stables that are far more robust than any I have seen on the market.  He also built them to my specifications - larger than the standard 12' x 12'.  

Make sure they are the 'robust' ones and that there are extra trusses in the roof - a friend of mine's roof came off in high winds - the stables didnt fall down but, obviously, her horses were very exposed!


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (3 October 2013)

debserofe said:



			I am lucky and have a builder in the family - he built me a wooden stable block with stables that are far more robust than any I have seen on the market.  He also built them to my specifications - larger than the standard 12' x 12'.  

Make sure they are the 'robust' ones and that there are extra trusses in the roof - a friend of mine's roof came off in high winds - the stables didnt fall down but, obviously, her horses were very exposed!
		
Click to expand...

To be fair Saltire will make the stables any size in the barn eg my 17 hander has 16x12 and my 14.2 has 12x12" no extra cost (at least it wasn't for us). 

We are 800 foot up on the side of a hill overlooking the Cairngorms, no shelter belt and stables are on a raised platform due to sloping land. I reckon if they have stayed up  in our place they are pretty well built!  (we did go for portal frame so don't know if that helps).

I'm sure it would be cheaper to get a relative to do it for mates rates, however that does depend on having a relative who is a builder....

Any stable builder using eg onduline without sarking and membrane or flimsy support timbers shouldn't be used in Scotland, it's a total false economy! What I like about Saltire is that they learn from events eg more frequent extreme weather means they offer field shelters with hit and miss slats along the back wall top rather than the little ventilation grilles,  if you want them, letting the wind pass through rather than risking lifting the shelter up and away. I couldn't find anyone else who offered that (again its fine if you have in house help). For our location, that was the difference between thinking I can't have a shelter and being happy to order one.

I don't have any connection with them other than as a customer, should add that.


----------

